# Desperately Seeking Moderators For 911 Pigeon Alert



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Most of you are familiar with the 911 Pigeon Alert group where we try to assist with getting lost/found pigeons safely back to their homes or find homes for them if they cannot be returned for any reason. We are WHAMMIED with incoming cases and are really struggling to keep up with the volume. If any of you would be interested in becoming a moderator for 911 Pigeon Alert to help handle the incoming cases there, it would be greatly appreciated. You can let me know at [email protected] or let Ellen (relofts) know at [email protected].

Thanks for any assistance!

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Amen! Pretty Please! Rena


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

can you give alitle more info on were we have to be located and stuff?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> can you give alitle more info on were we have to be located and stuff?


It's all done via the internet, so it doesn't really matter where you are located. Most of the birds are U.S. or Canadian birds, however.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Link to 911 Pigeon Alert on Yahoogroups*

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/

A good way to learn about what goes on at 911 Pigeon Alert is to join the group and read the posts. Be warned, however, there are days when there are lots and lots of posts. If you have your options set to individual e-mails for this group, be prepared to see lots of incoming messages. 

Terry


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

So all you have to do is moderate the posts and stuff? Kinda like the moderators here on pigeon-talk?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

High.flyer said:


> So all you have to do is moderate the posts and stuff? Kinda like the moderators here on pigeon-talk?


No, it's a bit more complicated .. here's a general rundown of how it works ..

* Someone finds or sees a banded pigeon or unbanded pigeon then either fills out a contact form here: http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/ or sends an e-mail to the owner-moderator group of 911 Pigeon Alert at Yahoogroups. 

* If the contact form was used by the finder, our database program automatically sends an e-mail to the owner-moderator group and places the bird in a Pending status in the database waiting for one of the moderators to work the case and respond.

* If the finder sent an e-mail directly to the group at Yahoogroups then the moderators are responsible for creating a record in the database and copying and pasting the comments of the finder.

* Moderators access the database and take birds that are in pending status or start working birds that came from direct e-mails and start researching the band information and advise the finder of the owner's contact information as soon as it is known. 

* Often the finders need help with housing and caring for the found pigeon or have an injured pigeon that needs medical assistance. Moderators are also responsible for being able to advise the finders about such issues. Birds needing medical assistance are usually referred to a rescue/rehab in the area or to a pigeon fancier in the area if the owner cannot be quickly located.

* Most cases are quickly resolved but those that drag on for a period of time must be kept updated in the database by the moderator who "accepted" the case.

* Once the case has been resolved, it is closed in the database.

If anyone is seriously interested in helping out at 911 Pigeon Alert, you really do need to join the Yahoogroups list and start reading the posts. There is also a PowerPoint training slideshow that can be viewed (if you have PowerPoint) to give you an idea of what the database looks like.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I've been trying to figure how it works for a while now.
I have a new laptop now so I am able to get powerpoint, will take a look and see what I can accomplish.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, can Powerpoint be bought at say Office Depot or Staples? Our computer didn't come with it. Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, can Powerpoint be bought at say Office Depot or Staples? Our computer didn't come with it. Thank you.


Maggie........you don't want to go buy it.....trust me. A couple of hundred dollars probably.
Go here 

http://www.microsoft.com/office/editions/prodinfo/standardtrial.mspx

and download a trial verion of the Microsoft Office suite and it says you can use it for 60 days free. I didn't read ALL the small print, so check it out good............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Renee.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Maggie,

I definitely wouldn't want anyone to have to buy PowerPoint just to see what the 911 Pigeon Alert database looks like. Renee's suggestion to download a trial version would be the way to go.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

...or you can get a free powerpoint viwer so you can just look at presentations

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...27-43ab-4f24-90b7-a94784af71a4&displaylang=en

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

John_D said:


> ...or you can get a free powerpoint viwer so you can just look at presentations
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...27-43ab-4f24-90b7-a94784af71a4&displaylang=en
> 
> John


Thanks, John! Even better!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks John, I have downloaded it. Piece of cake - even for me!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Desperately Seeking Again ..*

Hi all,

The volume continues to grow and grow and grow on 911 Pigeon Alert. We really could use a few more dedicated pigeon people to help with researching the bands and answering the finders on 911 Pigeon Alert. Though there are times when it gets very frustrating either due to more volume than can be handled or due to fractious finders or fractious owners, it is very rewarding when you are able to have helped get a bird safely back home or adopted into a great new home.

If you are interested in helping out, please let me know by sending a private message or e-mail or just by posting back to this thread.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

sent an email its under squirt37823 its just me


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. We're getting busy on 911 Pigeon Alert, folks. If anyone would care to volunteer, please let me know.

Terry


----------

